# Fresh EIT needs help?



## shahjee (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and have recently passed FE. I have almost no experience and looking forward to start a career and chooose a descipline for becoming PE. I am a mechanical Engineering graduate and also posses an associate in industrial maintenance technology. i like Energy industry and a career in it. i will appreciate any help and suggestions, which can guide me to choose a good career and finding a job.

Thx


----------



## Sschell (Jan 21, 2008)

I would suggest applying for jobs that seem interesting to you (and depending on the availability of jobs in your that field, some that are not so interesting) nothing will tell you what you like to do and what you dont better than doing it. Also, I suggest putting out as many applications as you can, and go to as many interviews as you can; not only does this give you a chance to feel out different companies and decide what jobs are interesting to you, it will also sharpen your interviwing skills.

Anyways. if you don't have a day job, its not like you have much else to do right?


----------



## jroyce (Jan 21, 2008)

^^ I have to agree with that.

My 2 cents is that you are going to have many jobs in the engineering field. Your first job that you choose isn't necessarily the same job or field for that matter that you will be in at the end. Try lots of things. Its easier to figure out what part you like as you are doing it and you might find out that you really like some fields over other. I am also a ME and I thought I would love design work and it turns out after 3 years I hated it and had to find something else in a different field. But your interviewing skills are always a plus to work on. If anything else keep your resume up to date cause you never know when you might have to use it.


----------



## shahjee (Jan 23, 2008)

Thx guys for a helpful response.

I also want to ask, How much EIT can help to boost chances to find a good job?


----------



## Vishal (Jan 23, 2008)

shahjee said:


> Thx guys for a helpful response.I also want to ask, How much EIT can help to boost chances to find a good job?


From what I know, EIT won't matter as much other than adding some letters next to your name. If you have a MS degree then that is more important, at least in seeking a new job. Of course to take your PE you will love that you have your EI out of the way!!


----------



## mizzoueng (Jan 23, 2008)

I haven't been here in a while, but if you like the energy industry apply to the local power generation utilities. If you don't know who those are, just google "power plant" in your area. That will let you know whos who.

I am a consultant in the energy field right now, its a great field to be in currently and will be for the foreseeable future. If you can be an engineer (entry level) at one of the plants, you will have a wealth of knowledge laid out before you. Some of the smartest people in those plants are the operators (not engineers).


----------

